# New motherboard, no support for northbridge RD600 [SOLVED]

## Disparu

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7930

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7933

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7935

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7936

01:00.0 VGA Compatible controller: Unknown device 0001:4360 (rev 20)

02:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Unknown device 0001:4360 (rev 20)

03:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Unknown device 0001:4362 (rev 22)

```

Just got this new ICFX3200 DFI motherboard that just came out in January and it seems the above stuff I can't get to work or detect as anything and I think its related to my below problem which occurs when i try to modprobe nvidia for my 7600GT that worked fine on my other board. 

```

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

```

the ethernet controllers are marvel 88E8052/88E8053 which should be supported by the sky2 module in my kernel and I had the same exact onboard controllers on my previous DFI motherboard which worked just fine...any ideas?

side note: using vesa or something actually seems to work? the performance is unbearable though...

ive done countless googling and can find zero information on rd600 northbridge support for linux... if anyone has any information it would be more than me and I would love to know...Last edited by Disparu on Mon Feb 12, 2007 4:02 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Disparu,

Your lspci database is too old for that board. Use lspci -n then google the vendor and device IDs it gives you, or update lspci.

----------

## Disparu

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Disparu,
> 
> Your lspci database is too old for that board. Use lspci -n then google the vendor and device IDs it gives you, or update lspci.

 

Thanks for the advice .... i used update-pciids to update lspci, but got the same results.

I then searched the actual online database of IDS and none of the "unknown" ones were even listed in it, tried googling them with no positive results either =(

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device 

 

Did you install (or rebuild) a new kernel? If so you need to reemerge nvidia-drivers.

----------

## Disparu

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device  
> 
> Did you install (or rebuild) a new kernel? If so you need to reemerge nvidia-drivers.

 

I did, this is a fresh install =(

As soon as I swapped motherboards I got the above error, even after a fresh install...

----------

## Disparu

update: this motherboard uses an RD600 north bridge and a SB600 south bridge, the south bridge detects fine, but the north bridge (above) I can't find any info on or support for, maybe it is too new? Could the lack of northbridge support directly effect my graphics card which is plugged into a PCIE slot?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Disparu,

Setting up Northbridge chips is a bit like bootstrapping. They have to work from reset because the CPU cant work at all otherwise. Powering on the PC puts the Northbridge in a state where it will work, changes to the setup may make it better, or may stop it working at all. However, not being supported should mean the kernel does no harm to the initial set up.

Post your 

```
lspci -n
```

 output please.

The nvidia kernel error means that the nvidia kernel module could not find a nvidia chipset that it knows in your system.

----------

## Disparu

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Disparu,
> 
> Setting up Northbridge chips is a bit like bootstrapping. They have to work from reset because the CPU cant work at all otherwise. Powering on the PC puts the Northbridge in a state where it will work, changes to the setup may make it better, or may stop it working at all. However, not being supported should mean the kernel does no harm to the initial set up.
> 
> Post your 
> ...

 

```

00:00.0 0600: 1002:7930

00:02.0 0604: 1002:7933

00:05.0 0604: 1002:7935

00:06.0 0604: 1002:7936

00:12.0 0101: 1002:4380

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4387

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4388

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4389

00:13.3 0c03: 1002:438a

00:13.4 0c03: 1002:438b

00:13.5 0c03: 1002:4386

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4385 (rev 13)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:438c

00:14.3 0601: 1002:438d

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4384

01:00.0 0300: 0001:0391 (rev a1)

02:00.0 0200: 0001:4360 (rev 20)

03:00.0 0200: 0001:4362 (rev 22)

04:05.0 0200: 8086:1229 (rev 10)

04:07.0 0401: 1102:0007

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Disparu,

VendorID 1002 is ATI, 

4380	SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

4387	SB600 USB (OHCI0)

4388	SB600 USB (OHCI1)

4389	SB600 USB (OHCI2)

438a	SB600 USB (OHCI3)

438b	SB600 USB (OHCI4)

4385	SB600 SMBus

4386	SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

438c	SB600 IDE

438d	SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

4384	SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge

8086 is Intel, 

0001, I've not been able to identify.

1102 is Creative Labs

There have been a few IDE and SATA drivers added in recent kernels, so the current Gentoo LiveCD may well not boot on this hardware. Try an up to date knoppix CD, whick I believe has a 2.6.19 kernel.

You can use lspci to see what kernel modules are in use.

----------

## Disparu

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Disparu,
> 
> VendorID 1002 is ATI, 
> 
> 4380	SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA
> ...

 

thanks for the help, im going to try the knoppix cd, 0001 is Marvel im pretty sure...

----------

## Disparu

used latest knoppix live cd and got the same exact printout with lspci

----------

## madisonicus

You could try one of kerneloftruth's LiveCDs; they have fairly up-to-date 2.6.19 kernels: http://www.kernel-of-truth.net/downloads_kOT.html

-m

----------

## Disparu

any new ideas? i know for a fact that my onboard network interfaces are marvel 88e8052/88e8053 and that uses the sky2 module, yet they dont work with that module, any ideas with my graphics card as well?

ill try the kernel of truth as well... the name is at least amusing to me in my situation.

----------

## Disparu

 *madisonicus wrote:*   

> You could try one of kerneloftruth's LiveCDs; they have fairly up-to-date 2.6.19 kernels: http://www.kernel-of-truth.net/downloads_kOT.html
> 
> -m

 

looks like he has .20 live cds =)

I will try it tonight and update the post, just to verify...i have a pentium d 805 processor i use the amd64 distro right? I read they have similar architecture so i can just do -march=nocona ?

----------

## Disparu

heres the update, same results with kernel of truth's amazing live cds... north bridge stuff not recognized and marvel 88e8052/8053 devices not being recognized even with sky2 support and 7600gt not being recognized (unable to modprobe it)

----------

## Disparu

marvel has a linux driver package on their site im going to try next

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Disparu,

What do you mean by 'not recognised' ?

Doesn't boot, or not shown in lspci ?

lspci only does a look up from the PCI Vendor and Device IDs (lspci -n) into a database, much as I did in a post earlier in the thread.

Its output has no bearing on devices working or not when you make your kernel, it just makes it harder to choose the right modules.

For the 7600gt, use the vesa-tng or vesa framebuffer support, not any nVidia related ones as they clash with the nvidia Xorg driver.

vesa-tng is 32 bit only, so you may not have that option.

In Xorg, you need the testing nvidia driver.

----------

## widan

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7930

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7933

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7935

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7936
```

The host bridge does not need a driver, and PCI/PCI-E bridges all use a generic driver. The fact that lspci doesn't know the device names does not matter (they are probably not in the PCI ID database yet).

```
01:00.0 VGA Compatible controller: Unknown device 0001:4360 (rev 20)

02:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Unknown device 0001:4360 (rev 20)

03:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Unknown device 0001:4362 (rev 22)
```

There is something weird going on... Seems like the PCI config space for those devices is corrupt (vendor ID does not exist, and assuming the VGA device at 1:0.0 is your 7600GT, it has the wrong product ID too - it should be 0391). Try to boot with "pci=nommconf" added to the kernel options and see if you still have those strange IDs. If it doesn't help, you can also try "pci=conf1" or "pci=conf2" (one at a time) and see if it helps.

----------

## Disparu

 *widan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7930
> 
> ...

 

pci=nommconf did the truck

I <3 you...

could anyone explain what exactly that does though? I usually like to know the reasons why something works...

please and thank you

----------

## widan

 *Disparu wrote:*   

> could anyone explain what exactly that does though? I usually like to know the reasons why something works...

 

All PCI devices have a small area called the config space, that contains (among other things) the vendor and product IDs, memory and I/O range addresses, ... There are several methods to access this space. One of those is called MMCONFIG (Memory Mapped CONFIG space) that makes the config space of all devices appear at a specific address, as if it was memory.

Unfortunately, many motherboard manufacturers (and probably the BIOS manufacturers too) get it wrong, and MMCONFIG doesn't work (either at all, or properly) on those boards. Either the MCFG ACPI table (that contains MMCONFIG base address)  is wrong, or the mapped space is not marked as reserved by the BIOS, or the chipset is not correctly configured...

Disabling MMCONFIG forces the kernel to use the normal register-based config space access, that should (normally) work on every PC out there. The only drawback is the old method can't access the extended config space of PCI-Express devices, but this is normally not a problem for most devices.

----------

## Disparu

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *Disparu wrote:*   could anyone explain what exactly that does though? I usually like to know the reasons why something works... 
> 
> All PCI devices have a small area called the config space, that contains (among other things) the vendor and product IDs, memory and I/O range addresses, ... There are several methods to access this space. One of those is called MMCONFIG (Memory Mapped CONFIG space) that makes the config space of all devices appear at a specific address, as if it was memory.
> 
> Unfortunately, many motherboard manufacturers (and probably the BIOS manufacturers too) get it wrong, and MMCONFIG doesn't work (either at all, or properly) on those boards. Either the MCFG ACPI table (that contains MMCONFIG base address)  is wrong, or the mapped space is not marked as reserved by the BIOS, or the chipset is not correctly configured...
> ...

 

Thanks for explanation.

----------

## marco007

Disparu,that dfi`s work 100% now?

please give kernel config

----------

